# remove hair permanently cheap way?



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay boys and girls,

doess anyone know a cheap way of getting rid of hair on the chest and arms permanently? I always use Nair cream but getting fed up with doing it almost every 3-4 weeks!

I know i can use laser hair removal and all that but they seem to be expensive!


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

A lighter is cheap enough....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

permanently - laser

up to 6 weeks - wax


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

alopecia?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

petrol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Sulphuric acid


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Pretty sure lasering it off is one of the only permanent ways of doing it. Keep that Veet stocked up !


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> permanently - laser
> 
> up to 6 weeks - wax


I wish i could stand the pain of waxing...


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Do they still use Epilation? (Electric Shock) Even so don't think its cheap tbh :thumbdown:


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

what veet are you using? Iv used it on my chest before and bugger all happened. apart from some tingly nipples for an hour or so...


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

DGM said:


> what veet are you using? Iv used it on my chest before and bugger all happened. apart from some tingly nipples for an hour or so...


Veet for Men? Make sure you cover the hairs thoroughly (PROPER SLAP IT ON!) leave 6 mins and there's fvuk all left on my chest!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

teramobil said:


> I wish i could stand the pain of waxing...


haloo what pain? we're only talkin arms tats not sore


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

DGM said:


> what veet are you using? Iv used it on my chest before and bugger all happened. apart from some tingly nipples for an hour or so...


I use Nair mate... leave it for 6 minutes and it clears everything and i mean everthing... I use an old credit card to scrape it off....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I get waxed from neck down and it's really not that painful


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> haloo what pain? we're only talkin arms tats not sore


I'm talking about arms and chest.... lol I'm not gonna use Wax on my chest....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

teramobil said:


> I'm talking about arms and chest.... lol I'm not gonna use Wax on my chest....


why not? just get a gud beautician


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> I get waxed from neck down and it's really not that painful


How fast does it grow back mate? Tempted to do this from now on...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

NotSoBig said:


> How fast does it grow back mate? Tempted to do this from now on...


3-4 weeks?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

NotSoBig said:


> How fast does it grow back mate? Tempted to do this from now on...


About 4 to 6 weeks mate, cost me about 30 quid when I had it done for holiday just feels like sunburn after for a day after thats all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NotSoBig said:


> How fast does it grow back mate? Tempted to do this from now on...


I get waxed every 4-5 weeks .


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> why not? just get a gud beautician


because its painful on the chest.... I've tried it before and never again.... it was excruciating


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

teramobil said:


> because its painful on the chest.... I've tried it before and never again.... it was excruciating


Can be that bad if @ewen gets it done every month


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NotSoBig said:


> Can be that bad if @ewen gets it done every month


Watch some male waxing vids on youtube :lol:

Try get the lycon wax on genitals .


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> Watch some male waxing vids on youtube :lol:
> 
> Try get the lycon wax on genitals .


Will do fella :cool2:

Assuming Lycon wax is better quality or??


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anti-freeze, srs.

Soak a rag in it and wrap it round your arm for a few hours, it'll never grow back, I changed the coolant on a car knocking on for 10 years ago now, soaked my jeans (just above ankle area) with the anti-freeze by mistake, thought nothing of it, next day I notice I've got a perfect bald patch where it was, and it's still never grown back to this day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love to know too. Fcuk waxing, too much of a wimp for that. Used veet and razors but get shaving rash/ingrown hairs on legs, arms and chest. Nightmare.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NotSoBig said:


> Will do fella :cool2:
> 
> Assuming Lycon wax is better quality or??


Lycon pulls only the hair but takes too long to do rest of body so its normally used on genitals bumhole eyebrows and nose hairs .

Strip wax pulls a layer of skin off 

My belly is by far the most painful area .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Anti-freeze, srs.
> 
> Soak a rag in it and wrap it round your arm for a few hours, it'll never grow back, I changed the coolant on a car knocking on for 10 years ago now, soaked my jeans (just above ankle area) with the anti-freeze by mistake, thought nothing of it, next day I notice I've got a perfect bald patch where it was, and it's still never grown back to this day.


I really don't know whether to take this serious or not lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> Lycon pulls only the hair but takes too long to do rest of body so its normally used on genitals bumhole eyebrows and nose hairs .
> 
> Strip wax pulls a layer of skin off
> 
> My belly is by far the most painful area .


Well your belly has a humongous surface area so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I really don't know whether to take this serious or not lol.


I swear it's true! I wouldn't risk it on my bollox though lol!

http://www.baldingblog.com/2007/09/19/chemical-burn-from-antifreeze-caused-hair-loss/


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> Lycon pulls only the hair but takes too long to do rest of body so its normally used on genitals bumhole eyebrows and nose hairs .
> 
> Strip wax pulls a layer of skin off
> 
> My belly is by far the most painful area .


Thanks mate! So no candle wax? :lol:

Lol Anti-freeze? Surely no srs?!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Did a D.I.Y on my chest, well the mrs did, in the end I had to do it myself, she was awful doing it.

The bottle of scotch helped, but fuk did it hurt.

Next time I'm off to a salon.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

get a job in a nuclear power station


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

What about those No No pens??


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

teramobil said:


> because its painful on the chest.... I've tried it before and never again.... it was excruciating


Really not that bad mate, man the fk up  ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Waxing is painful the first few times but after that it really does get less painful. I've had so many waxes that I barely flinch now. Mind you, I'm well 'ard


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

had shoulders waxed and chest i screamed LOL

i am like a monkey though +_+


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

iv often wondered if the cheaper laser hair removal things you can buy online or on the tv sales channels work - anyone tried??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> had shoulders waxed and chest i screamed LOL
> 
> i am like a monkey though +_+


Wuss! :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Wuss! :lol:


yep

years and years ago my mom said let me wax your arms it doesnt hurt @ewen will tell you how hairy they are.

THEY BLED lol horrific


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wuss! :lol:


it is painful for blokes.. well, women have higher pain threshold any way! but waxing is more painful if you are hairy.... women's hair is alot finer than blokes.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> yep
> 
> years and years ago my mom said let me wax your arms it doesnt hurt @ewen will tell you how hairy they are.
> 
> THEY BLED lol horrific


Lol I was only messing.

Is your mum a qualified beautician though? I let a friend wax me once and I was bruised to buggery. Never again! I always go to a salon now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

teramobil said:


> it is painful for blokes.. well, women have higher pain threshold any way! but waxing is more painful if you are hairy.... women's hair is alot finer than blokes.


I agree that women have a higher pain threshold 

Every time you get waxed, the hair grows back finer though so it hurts less each time. In my experience anyway.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I was only messing.
> 
> Is your mum a qualified beautician though? I let a friend wax me once and I was bruised to buggery. Never again! I always go to a salon now.


no shes a nurse lol used to traumatic events :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> no shes a nurse lol used to traumatic events :lol:


Lol at least she knew how to deal with the bleeding then!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol at least she knew how to deal with the bleeding then!


yep point, laugh and tell me to man up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> yep point, laugh and tell me to man up lol


 :lol:

I like your mum :thumb:


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Sambuca said:


> yep
> 
> years and years ago my mom said let me wax your arms it doesnt hurt @ewen will tell you how hairy they are.
> 
> THEY BLED lol horrific


I had a girl who wanted to be a beautician ask me if she could wax my forearms to learn.

I agreed, let her do it, but she forgot to tell me to wash the alcohol off my hands when she was done.

Went straight for a wee after, and couldn't understand why I had a terrible burning sensation "downstairs".

It got worse and worse until I couldn't stand it anymore.

I got caught washing my kn0b in the work sink with my trousers round my ankles!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sam is like a monkey .

Waxing isnt that bad .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> Sam is like a monkey .
> 
> Waxing isnt that bad .


gonna go for round 2 saturday see if mrs will wax my **** too


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Sam is like a monkey .
> 
> Waxing isnt that bad .


Thank you

Very concise


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

ewen said:


> Sam is like a monkey .
> 
> Waxing isnt that bad .


I might stop shaving and get waxed properly.

Do you get everything done in one sitting?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Boots now stock an product exclusive to themselves called Inhibitif. It is claimed (by the Daily Mail - so make of that what you will) that it gives similar results to lasering but at 10% of the cost:

http://www.boots.com/en/Inhibitif-Advanced-Hair-Free-Serum-240ml_1326448/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> I might stop shaving and get waxed properly.
> 
> Do you get everything done in one sitting?


I don't think there's much sitting involved


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Boots now stock an product exclusive to themselves called Inhibitif. It is claimed (by the Daily Mail - so make of that what you will) that it gives similar results to lasering but at 10% of the cost:
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Inhibitif-Advanced-Hair-Free-Serum-240ml_1326448/


wow, never heard of that product. i might give it ago... cheers mate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Boots now stock an product exclusive to themselves called Inhibitif. It is claimed (by the Daily Mail - so make of that what you will) that it gives similar results to lasering but at 10% of the cost:
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Inhibitif-Advanced-Hair-Free-Serum-240ml_1326448/


That looks interesting. I'll do a bit more reading but might give it a go. Certainly cheaper than waxing.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

teramobil said:


> wow, never heard of that product. i might give it ago... cheers mate





[email protected] said:


> That looks interesting. I'll do a bit more reading but might give it a go. Certainly cheaper than waxing.


I only know of it as there was a big advertising campaign for it on eth side of London buses, and they used to go past my office at pretty much eye level...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BritishAssassin said:


> I might stop shaving and get waxed properly.
> 
> Do you get everything done in one sitting?


Yeah all in one go , takes around 1.5-2 hours .

Some of the positions you have to be in is rather strange


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

barsnack said:


> alopecia?


too far


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:



> Lol at least she knew how to deal with the bleeding then!


what do you think of this:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

teramobil said:


> what do you think of this:
> 
> View attachment 141131


I've never had laser treatment so I really don't know


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

teramobil said:


> what do you think of this:
> 
> View attachment 141131


Don't quote me on this.

But people I know who have spent a lot of money on laser treatment have said it's not permanent.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> I get waxed from neck down and it's really not that painful


The only painful place I find is the hamstrings.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> Don't quote me on this.
> 
> But people I know who have spent a lot of money on laser treatment have said it's not permanent.


That's not a laser device but rather IPL (Intense Pulsed Light).

Some are not advertised as permanent (such as Remingon iLight), whilst others claim to give a permanent effect (such as the Imetec Bellissima).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> The only painful place I find is the hamstrings.


Must be your tickly bit :lol:


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm like a feckin gorilla hair-wise. The better half shaves my back, and I do my front, with an electric men's trimmer jobby, but it doesn't get it 'all', leaves it a bit stubbly, and doesn't even last a week.

Got all my top half (minus pits) waxed a couple of days before we went on holiday a few years ago, and came out in little spots all over my chest and back. Good look lying on a lounger in Egypt... But the bird who did the wax in the salon struggled. She nearly had to brace herself by putting a foot on my chest to rip the paper and wax off. I think I have deep rooted hair or something. But yeah, £30 down, not comfortable, and left me looking I had a skin disease for a foreign holiday. Mint.

Didn't hurt, mind ;-)


----------

